
NJ's Struggle with Processing Unemployment Because of Old COBOL System(s) - treyfitty
https://www.msn.com/en-us/finance/markets/njs-40-year-old-system-increases-delays-for-unemployment-checks-amid-coronavirus-crisis/ar-BB12aCre
======
treyfitty
I've lived in and owned a restaurant in NJ and I can attest to their pathetic
systems. It permeates not only their tech stack, but their employees as well.

I've vowed never to do any business, nor live in NJ for the rest of my life
because of it. You can tell the ethos of "just work on the facade, and don't
worry about anything else" is prevalent just by looking at their upper class
houses- the front is made of immaculate stone and brick, but the sides and
back are made of the cheapest shingles. And the interiors of the "wealthy"
houses I've been in were decorated with Ikea. Not bashing on Ikea, but you get
the idea.

